# Car audio question



## sporty1976s (Sep 25, 2010)

What would be the best way to install the following car audio equipment? Four Rockford Fosgate punch amps. power 250 M2, power 250M, 200ix, 200x2. and 7 Kicker Solobaric subs.10" l7 dvc, 10" dvc, 10" dvc, 12" 12", 15", 15". I also have a Clarion EQ (7 band dash mount). I have all the necessary wires and a 3.5 stiff cap.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

sporty1976s said:


> What would be the best way to install the following car audio equipment? Four Rockford Fosgate punch amps. power 250 M2, power 250M, 200ix, 200x2. and 7 Kicker Solobaric subs.10" l7 dvc, 10" dvc, 10" dvc, 12" 12", 15", 15". I also have a Clarion EQ (7 band dash mount). I have all the necessary wires and a 3.5 stiff cap.


 No body uses caps no more use a dry marine battery loop it in to the alternator, I'd suggest bumping up the amp's our put of the alternator too. In other words high out put Alternator.
the rest is a personal thing, you will have to make some custom stuff, you dont even say what car/truck its going into. Lee may have some suggestions with more input....


----------



## sporty1976s (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a 1990 Honda Civic hatchback. I also have a 160 amp alt. on the way. And who is Lee? I have the two 4 ohm 15s running to a 250m2 amp, two 8 ohm 12s running to a 250m amp, 2 4ohm dvc 10s running to a 200x2 and the other 4ohm dvc 10 running to the other 200ix amp. 8 guage power wire to a dist. block then two 4 guage wires to the bat. ground is 4 guage. Non ported box for all the subs (book says ported box not recomended for subs).


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you need to upgrade your power wire, also your amps need to fall into theit stabilization charts for them to run properly. Do you plan on building 1 enclosure (not recommended) or 3 seperate ones? The vehicle acoustics might dictate where your subs can be placed at well.


----------

